# New beekeeper in Englewood Colorado



## mmolberg (Feb 28, 2014)

I bought several used hives several years ago and then did not get started then and gave them away. Now I am looking at packages and buying hives piece by piece.

I am excited about this!

I have a question to post on the forum.

I plan to buy a package of bees and install them in a hive. The queen will go on her nuptial flight. What are the chances there are no bees in my area and there will be no drones in the air to mate with the queen? Are nuptial flights often a failure? If the nuptial flight is a failure I would think the whole package of bees will die in the hive.

Mark


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Think you got your answer/s from previous (duplicate) post. Welcome from your neck of the woods.


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Mark, hello from Boulder. You should check out the local beekeeping meetings. I think there is a southwest Denver group. The Colorado beekeeping association page has local club listings. See http://coloradobeekeepers.org/education/colorado-beekeeping-associations-and-clubs/
I joined the boulder county group last year. They (we) are really a great bunch, lots of fun.
Fabian


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mark!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, the queen will already be mated when you get your package, no flights for her till they swarm.


----------



## Kevtater (May 17, 2013)

Mark, check out apishive.com. Chad sells good bees with good mated queens, I've had way above average success with his package bees. He does a Denver drop in late April/early May.


----------

